# RobRs frog room



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Figured I'd put up a few pics of my frog room/ bedroom. Trying to do this all from my phone so bear with me.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

55 gallon for Nishihira giant orange


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

nominant imitators


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

leucomelas


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

campana auratus


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

My other critters


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

My other hobby


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice man! Really love the hex tanks..


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

wow a frogger and daredevil

i love that leucs patern


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you! I've got my eye out for another hex. The last one I was lucky to find on cl for $25 with a crack in one panel. The Leucs are the "oddballs" I have no idea the line or background of them. They are what got me into the hobby. Though I know they are not welcome in the hobby. I'd like to get one more imitator morph and some reticulata and call it good.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, I wouldn't say they are unwelcome in the hobby, they just seem a little suspicious to me (I wouldn't dare speak for anyone else). They are beautiful frogs, and I think they should be bred. You have a nice setup going. I also really like the hex's. Makes me want to set one up. That 55 is great too. Has a nice minimal zen feel to it.

What kinds of chickens do you have. We used to keep them when we lived in the sticks, but now we have a tiny yard.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

The chickens I got from Tractor Supply company in the spring. They were simply labeled as a "red pullet" and a "white pullet". The four of them give me am egg a day a peice. They keep me and my family in good supply, good size eggs as well.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Those Leucs look awesome! I never seen them with that kind of design. What breed are they? I got some standard leucs, bands and dots. I would love to know where you got them, or if yours are breeding.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

LLL reptile is known for there leuccomelas to have cool unusual patterns such as those.

See link http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sp...tincs-mantellas-more-plus-coupons-pomona.html


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

kevin575 said:


> Those Leucs look awesome! I never seen them with that kind of design. What breed are they? I got some standard leucs, bands and dots. I would love to know where you got them, or if yours are breeding.


Thank you! I am unsure of the line, I got them at a local exotic pet shop. They were my first frog and what brought me to the board and the hobby. They are just coming of age, I actually just heard him call as I type. I am looking forward to them breeding but I am not sure if I should be distributing offspring if the line isn't known.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Had to split up my imitator group due to aggression. Put a 10 gallon vert together for a pair.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Checking out their new home


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

A lot of calling and courting from my Leucs this morning.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice. A fellow frogger with chickens, not to many of us out there.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

scoy said:


> Nice. A fellow frogger with chickens, not to many of us out there.


We raised ducks from eggs when I was in elementary school, the oldest one was 19. This is their first year and they've given me steady egg production since about 2 1/2 months old. Pretty sure I spend as much on chicken food as I ever spent on eggs but definitely eat more eggs than before. Going to look into planting what I can to supplement their food.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice you have a great collection and I like the name even though roor's are so over priced


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

vivbulider said:


> Very nice you have a great collection and I like the name even though roor's are so over priced


Thank you! You've lost me with roor's though... My name is just that, Rob R.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

RobR said:


> Thank you! You've lost me with roor's though... My name is just that, Rob R.


Oh sorry about that there's a pretty well known bong making company called roor


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

RobR said:


>


Is that a yellowback?


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

vivbulider said:


> Is that a yellowback?


Nope, giant orange Nishihira line.


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

Love the 10 vert and hex's! I have a hex lying around I might have to put to use now!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Went to do some trimming in my Leuc tank today and found 5 tadpoles in the Petri dish under the hut and dad has one on his back. This is the first breeding I've had, pretty excited! Funny thing is I just bought some tad food from pumilo, just in case.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Awsome rob , good luck I cant wait until my luecs start breeding. How old are yours?


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

scoy said:


> Awsome rob , good luck I cant wait until my luecs start breeding. How old are yours?


Thanks! They are a year and a half old.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Your hex vivs are to die for!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Transport pic


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great pic! Now if only my male varadero would sit still . . . . . .


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Found another clutch today from my Leucs.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Hanging out waiting for breakfast.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

First imitator tad sighting!








Sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Rob,

Congrats on all the tads! Imitator tads are the best. =)

Do you make some of your tanks yourself? Love how seamless they look!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you! I try to keep it simple and let the wood make the hard scape. Otherwise I have a terrible time making up my mind and visualizing what I want.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

First oow with 2 on deck.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Very interesting.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

All 3 of the first oow have the eye spots, despite neither parent having them.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are awesome looking!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your leucs are very very nice! Congrats


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Another one about to come oow and some pics of the first 3 as they start to develop some spots. These guys are super bold, the ruckus of a 190 lid serves as dinner bell.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful froglets! I love their patterns; they're very unique. I'm interested to see how they turn out as adults!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you! The original 3 will only be with me for another month or so, I have a trade set up for a new zoo med tank. Earlier in this thread I had stated that I was unsure if I should be distributing offspring after someone throwing the h word out there. I spoke with a few people who dismissed that possibility and after seeing some recent imports that are equally unique I figure to sell and give away a few. I do plan to keep a good size group for a 75 gallon vert. I plan to keep this thread updated with pics as the morph and mature. Hopefully I have the parents shut down but with all the storms last few days who knows. I don't figure to pull any more eggs regardless. I have 20 more tads in the water so stay tuned if your interested.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Freshly planted and seeded 12x12x18 zoo med either for reticulata pair or another imi pair.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Is that regular corkboard. If it is makesure you get your viv up and running before putting any frogs in it. I tryd the regular cork before I switch over to insulated cork and it developed a nasty black mold in the first few weeks.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

scoy said:


> Is that regular corkboard. If it is makesure you get your viv up and running before putting any frogs in it. I tryd the regular cork before I switch over to insulated cork and it developed a nasty black mold in the first few weeks.


Yes, it is just regular cork board. It will be several months at least till it sees any frogs. Fingers crossed it's alright, though there are some things I would change if I did it over.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope you have better luck than me. I decided to take it down.... A month ago, it was such a pain to rip down I gave up midway.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I already tore it off once, patience and fresh blades. If it does mold I'll take it as a sign to go bigger on another and leave it up and see if it passes. I don't like the sound of black mold though.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Grown in a little bit and crawling with micro fauna, awaiting the arrival of my reticulata pair on Tuesday.








Please excuse my lack luster iPhone photo..


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Wanted to show some of the different patterns of the froglets from my leuc pair.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Really beautiful your Leuc! Congrats


----------

